# King Yin Lei (45 Stubbs Road) restoration



## AyshaT (Sep 8, 2008)

Would like to hear from anyone who can tell me how the restoration of King Yin Lei is progressing? Photos from May 08' showed the roof tiles had been removed and tarps covering building but I have not been able to access much lately from HK papers here in Aust. Can anyone help with photos and/or info please?


----------

